# Snyder Cut: Jetzt spricht der Regisseur von Justice League



## GoodnightSolanin (17. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Snyder Cut: Jetzt spricht der Regisseur von Justice League* gefragt.

                    Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Snyder Cut: Jetzt spricht der Regisseur von Justice League*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nico69l1 (17. Januar 2022)

snyder hat mit seinem cut etwas geschaft, was ich nicht für möglich gehalten hatte. bzw zwei sachen: einen super film abgeliefert (halte von synder als regisseur wenig) und einen undurchsichtigen haufen erzählstränge clever erweitert und geordnet.
ganz klar hätte eine fortsetzung das potenzial, endlich AAA zu können, so wie marvel das sehr imposant und auch wirklich schlau hingekriegt haben. schade, dass dc daran nicht mehr glauben.


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (18. Januar 2022)

"...des ewig langen "Snyder-Cuts"..."

Klingt irgendwie, als wäre die Länge des SynyderCuts problematisch?!


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2022)

GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> *Jetzt spricht sich der Regisseur von Justice League*


wat? Bei dem Titel ist aber irgendwas schief gelaufen oder es fehlt mind. ein Wort oder hab ich grad massiv nen Denkfehler bei dem Satz 

in der Meldung an sich passts


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (18. Januar 2022)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> "...des ewig langen "Snyder-Cuts"..."
> 
> Klingt irgendwie, als wäre die Länge des SynyderCuts problematisch?!


Nein nein, keine Sorge. Sollte nur eine kleine Übertreibung sein, weil der Film mit vier Stunden Laufzeit ja durchaus ein ganz schöner Brocken ist. 


LOX-TT schrieb:


> wat? Bei dem Titel ist aber irgendwas schief gelaufen oder es fehlt mind. ein Wort oder hab ich grad massiv nen Denkfehler bei dem Satz
> 
> in der Meldung an sich passts


Nene, da ist was schief gelaufen. xD Ich hatte zwischen "Jetzt spricht der Regisseur" und "Jetzt meldet sich der Regisseur zu Wort" variiert und leider ist dabei wohl eine Mischung entstanden. Habe den Fehler nun korrigiert, danke!


----------

